# clearing old interfaces

## kalashnikov3dx

I've been testing a few usb wifi dongles and now I have wlan0 wlan1 wlan2 and ra0. How do I get rid of all the ones that I will no longer be using? The issue isn't system performance or anything like that(I'm quite sure theres no effect), but more of just plain cleaning up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kalashnikov3dx,

Remove the excess rules from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## kalashnikov3dx

great! thanks!

----------

